# Weekend haul: Scramblers and a Swing Bike



## unregistered (Jun 10, 2019)

Scored some bikes this weekend. Went to buy the silver mist Scrambler and the nice guy threw in the rough Hornet and all the other parts for the same price!

On the way there my good buddy called. He was at a garage sale and this swing bike was resting against a tree in the yard. He asked if I wanted it. Of course! 
So I stopped by his house to pick that up, too. 

The silver Scrambler is going to another friend of mine and any parts he needs. I was amazed at how easily that crusty, crusty critter came apart! The Hornet frame is looking unsafe to ride. 

The swing bike is going to get a mechanical refresh and I'll likely keep the patina, I love the rough ones.


----------

